# A trip to a Hindu temple



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The temple (in Karachi) is underground and is connected by tunnels to other parts of the city.

Even though this is in Urdu, you can still see how colorful it all is.... unlike a Church or a Mosque. I know there are some colorful churches but on average Abrahamic religions aren't very colorful, unlike pagan religions like Hinduism.

That is REAL gold around them statues they are worshiping, btw. Worth millions of dollars. And they are just letting it sit there. I am amazed nobody stole anything ever.






And yes, you need to wear the headband.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome,all churches,temples.mosques,etc,should be colorful,IMO


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

If Bruce Wayne's Bat-Cave had been real, that temple would be it....

THIS "palace" here (see video below) is a few miles away. It's a museum today but back in the day, it was owned by a Hindu Maharaja or someone and he didn't like his women traveling in public to go worship at the Hindu temple.

So he dug a tunnel that connected the Hindu temple to his house. It's got a secret entrance in the basement.







skarrd said:


> Awesome,all churches,temples.mosques,etc,should be colorful,IMO


I agree. But when was the last time you saw women doing the "stick dance" in a Church or Mosque? 

Color comes from women .. but in Abrahamic religions, women are supposed to pray with an expression on their face that sez *"I just swallowed a turd"*. Dancing??? He11 NO! 

So not much color, I'm afraid. Not for you and me, at least.


----------

